# Gamefreak broke Smogon



## strongarm85 (Dec 20, 2013)

Mega Evolutions are too strong for Smogon rules, with the banning of Mega-Kangaskahn. Apparently Mega-Kangaskhan was banned because it appeared in more than 50% of teams of Pokemon Showdown.

That Mega-Kangaskhan and Mega-Gengar  are out of the picture what's likely going to happen next is  of Mega-Mawile or Mega-Tyranitar will be used even more then they currently are until they make up 50% of the teams, and then they'll get banned.

This is why Smogon is not competitive. X and Y have been out for less than 2 months. People are still getting used to the game, and instead of letting players get used to new Pokemon and letting the Meta-game develop naturally, they're already banning more pokemon.

Personally, I'm fine with a Pokemon that runs on more than 50% of teams, because then all I have to do is run a  Pokemon that counters that Pokemon, and I'll just win more than 50% of the time.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 20, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Mega Evolutions are too strong for Smogon rules, with the banning of Mega-Kangaskahn. Apparently Mega-Kangaskhan was banned because it appeared in more than 50% of teams of Pokemon Showdown.
> 
> That Mega-Kangaskhan and Mega-Gengar  are out of the picture what's likely going to happen next is  of Mega-Mawile or Mega-Tyranitar will be used even more then they currently are until they make up 50% of the teams, and then they'll get banned.
> 
> ...



Look at how many pages of discussion went on here. Mega Gengar was not banned because it was an all powerful threat that couldn't be answered

Then you can read this shorter topic on it 

In response to the bold, since when is coin flipping a competition? That's exactly what you described. "I have a 50% chance of seeing this, thus, in that scenario, I have a good chance of winning." Even then, it's even _less_ than a coin flip, because you're not guaranteed to win, only a chance.

Then you can open up the can of worms that is what it did to team building. It was a warping force in the metagame, and it had to go. 

Mega Evolutions were taglined as having power comparable to legendaries, so I'm not surprised this is happening; they are, simply, quite strong. I don't think there will be any bans in the near future for Mega Evolutions, as the rest still have the same counters and checks that their normal forms have, for the most part.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 20, 2013)

Why the hell are you still bitching about OU? If you don't like OU, play Ubers. The tiers exist so people can play in a relatively balanced metagame with their favorite pokemon. Its not like no one plays ubers either, it has a healthy thriving metagame.

Why don't you bitch about weight classes in combat sports?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2013)

this guy again...


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Look at how many pages of discussion went on here. Mega Gengar was not banned because it was an all powerful threat that couldn't be answered
> 
> Then you can read this shorter topic on it
> 
> ...



Actually seeing as how Mega-Kangaskhan using only 1 slot on my whole team, I can run 5 other things  that still wreck face and have 1 back-up pokemon if I see Mega-Kangaskhan and just win most of the time.

In my case Mega-Kangaskhan is not even a threat to my team because I have Mega-Charizard Y and Talonflame

Magic the Gathering has an Evolving Meta-game.

Leauge of Legends has an Evolving Meta-game.

VGC has an evolving meta-game.

Because Smogon just keeps banning mega-evolutions, the Smogon meta will never have an opportunity to evolve a counter  to Megas like Kangaskhan, Gengar, or Blaziken.

Drifblim just hard-counters Mega-Kangaskahn.

Drifblim is immune to Return/Bodyslam, Power-up Punch, and Earthquake. It's weak to Suckerpunch, but Suckerpunch fails if you don't use an attacking move. So if you run the the most common moveset for Mega-Kangaskahn it just can't do anything to Drifblim at all.

If you run Crunch on Mega-Kangaskahn Drifblim will survive 1 crunch with more than 50% hp if it's holding a Sitrus berry. Not to mention that with Unburden Drifblim also gets an addtional 2 stages of speed once it uses it's Sitrus Berry.

In the mean time Drifblim has free reign to stockpile up and use Focus Energy, (or Minimize if your playing VGC rules), maybe even a substitute, and then just Baton Pass to another pokemon.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> If you don't like OU, play Ubers. The tiers exist so people can play in a relatively balanced metagame with their favorite pokemon.



/Thread



			
				strongarm85 said:
			
		

> Magic the Gathering has an Evolving Meta-game.



And yet everyone plays Type 2 or Extended.

How many tournaments do you know of that run on Vintage?


----------

